

Generate music from your voice - yters
http://research.microsoft.com/~dan/mysong/


======
adamdoupe
By singing?

Actually this was really cool and would be fun to play with.

------
cstejerean
The technology allows you to create "Automatic Accompaniment for Vocal
Melodies". When I first saw the "Generate music from your voice" I was hoping
someone created some technology that would allow one to just read the lyrics
and have the system synthesize the singing part.

~~~
yters
It'll be interesting if the tech progresses enough that people can be entirely
self produced with little instrument playing ability. I wonder if that would
change the music scene much?

------
aston
Kinda fun looking. Seems like it relies pretty heavily on singing well and on
pitch without accidentally changing key. One hour of American Idol'll point
out how few people have that ability.

------
redorb
Feature request: Guitar, organ etc.... think casio piano - in tune with your
voice. (perhaps a add on to all electric keyboards?)

Teaching tool?

Microsoft?

------
mynameishere
Such things already existed.

